# iPhone 5 trouble no data support message



## arsmitty86 (Feb 26, 2013)

Jewel Red 5 said:


> Hi guys is anyone having trouble when you connect your iPhone to the USB in the console you get error message cannot support this device. Took it back to dealer said to sync it through Bluetooth can't seem to do it the Bluetooth seems to be just for phone calls. Any input will help.


What year is your cruze? And are you using an apple cable? My 4S has the same OS (6.1.3) and works fine on the base radio. But if you're using a cable that was meant for charging (especially a cheap chinese one) it may not work.


----------



## CruzeDFB (Mar 3, 2013)

Very true, those cheap cables can cause some serious headaches. 

I just got my Cruze 2013 and it works great on my old AT&T Unlimited data pan with iPhone 5.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

No problem in my 2013 Eco with my 4s or wife's 5, we can use either the cable or Bluetooth for music but phone calls use Bluetooth only. Both apple device have the latest updates. Our radio is the 7" touch screen. Hopefully this helps you out.


----------



## JayZee (Jan 17, 2013)

APCruze said:


> No problem in my 2013 Eco with my 4s or wife's 5, we can use either the cable or Bluetooth for music but phone calls use Bluetooth only. Both apple device have the latest updates. Our radio is the 7" touch screen. Hopefully this helps you out.


How are you getting music over bluetooth? I thought you had to mod to do that.


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

Once it was synced the first time, on the menu button, just push Bluetooth and it plays the audio files in my iPhone. It also did it with my stepdaughters kindle fire HD also


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

JayZee said:


> How are you getting music over bluetooth? I thought you had to mod to do that.


Bluetooth Stereo is standard on the MyLink systems.


----------



## JayZee (Jan 17, 2013)

obermd said:


> Bluetooth Stereo is standard on the MyLink systems.


Yeah, still banging my head over not getting MyLink...


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

Is yours not a 2013, I thought all the 2013 had MyLink in them? But I only ever looked into the Eco, due to the fuel milage I needed, but I thought that was one of the big changes from 2012 to 2013.


----------



## Tottenz (Jan 2, 2013)

I have the same issue! It works maybe once every 50 times. No lie. The day I picked it up, it worked right away, and then I had issues. I have a 2012 Cruze 1LT. I also am using an iPhone 5 with the lighting cable provided. It is really frustrating. I only know Bluetooth being used for phone calls and not music...

Hope someone has the solution!



Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## JstCruzn (Mar 19, 2013)

No problems with my iPhone 5 via apple cable either. I have a 2011 Cruze LTZ with 7" Screen - however I haven't paired my phone with the Bluetooth system yet.


----------



## Jewel Red 5 (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks tried it paired and not paired oem apple connecter too. Thanks for your input.


----------



## Jewel Red 5 (Feb 5, 2011)

I have a 2011 LTZ auto 1.4 with stock pioneer system also using oem apple lighting connecter same thing only works 1 out of 50 times I plug it in. Can't seem to hook it up via Bluetooth for music have it sync for phone calls no problem. At a loss used different connecters nothing seems to work. Another trip to dealer next week for something stupid but anoying. Will let u all know how I make out.


----------



## arsmitty86 (Feb 26, 2013)

Jewel Red 5 said:


> I have a 2011 LTZ auto 1.4 with stock pioneer system also using oem apple lighting connecter same thing only works 1 out of 50 times I plug it in. Can't seem to hook it up via Bluetooth for music have it sync for phone calls no problem. At a loss used different connecters nothing seems to work. Another trip to dealer next week for something stupid but anoying. Will let u all know how I make out.


I don't belevie it supports bluetooth audio at all in a 2011. I'm almost positive it doesn't support a2dp so that's not unexpected at all. Why it doens't work when you plug it in though sounds like it could be a short in the wiring of the USB port possibly. You can always use the 3.5 mm jack i guess as a work around. If its still under warranty maybe the dealership could figure it out. 

I'd stil ltry to do this:

Use a friends ipod touch/iphone and see if the problem still exists. At least you can eliminate YOUR phone as being the issue that way.


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

arsmitty86 said:


> I don't belevie it supports bluetooth audio at all in a 2011.


That is correct only the MyLink (2013) radio will stream music through bluetooth.


----------



## ty367 (Mar 16, 2011)

I've had this issue with not being able to connect forever. To the point where I have given up on trying. Its a 2011, has anyone actually had success going to the dealership and getting it resolved?


----------



## Tottenz (Jan 2, 2013)

Yup, tried other iOS devices and still does not work. It does charge though. So it recognizes that the phone is there. My dealership seemed to not be of any help with this issue. Basically said, "well that sucks..."


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Tottenz (Jan 2, 2013)

Yup, tried other iOS devices and still does not work. It does charge though. So it recognizes that the phone is there. My dealership seemed to not be of any help with this issue. Basically said, "well that sucks..."


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Jewel Red 5 (Feb 5, 2011)

Well tried 3 different lighting connecters and a different iPhone still same problem does not support accessory. Guess back to dealer still under warranty. Very frustrating


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey guys its Jackie the new GM contact here to help you. I read your thread on the issues that you are having with your iPhones. I would recommend that you contact our Infotainment team. You can contact them at 855-478-7767 Monday-Friday 8:00am to 10:00pm EST or Saturday 8:00am - 4pm EST. I hope this helps! If you have any other questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Jackie, GM Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Tottenz (Jan 2, 2013)

I called the number listed above, great service as always! But un able to solve the iPhone 5 issue. They were saying that only iPods work and iPhones don't. I'm not so sure this is correct. I have plenty of friends who use their phone on their cruze. It may be the format of the songs was are next thought. The thing is, once I've gotten it to work, all my songs from where ever I get them happen to work. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

If they are on the iPhone it should work, cause they are iTunes formatted. Just making sure you are in the US. (Don't know if Canadian cruzet have differnt settings and features) I listened to my iPhone songs on my drive today. I think even the how to video on Chevys website shows it being used.


----------



## Tottenz (Jan 2, 2013)

I called the number listed above, great service as always! But un able to solve the iPhone 5 issue. They were saying that only iPods work and iPhones don't. I'm not so sure this is correct. I have plenty of friends who use their phone on their cruze. It may be the format of the songs was are next thought. The thing is, once I've gotten it to work, all my songs from where ever I get them happen to work. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Jewel Red 5 (Feb 5, 2011)

Well got the car back from dealer. Service guy said cant find anything wrong with USB port asked if he or someone hooked up iPhone or iPod he said no. I said how can you say there is no problem when you didn't even try to duplicate problem stated in the remarks on the service order. No one has a iPhone in the whole dealership. I asked him to come outside so I can show him the problem and he agreed, we went out side to my cruze both got in I hooked up iPhone and it said no supported data for this acc. He then turned to me and said it's not compatible with an iPhone. Asked him to get out and drove away. Guess ill just rip out the USB port sine I can't use it. Waste of my time and 2 days at dealership that the car sat.


----------



## CruzeDFB (Mar 3, 2013)

Not sure I fully understand what the issues are.. I have a 2013 MyLink System and 2013 non MyLink System and my iPhone 5 & 4S work perfectly fine using the cable. In fact when I plug my iPhones into the car it starts playing music. Make sure you have the most recent Firmware installed and try resetting your phone. 

As for Bluetooth it DOES play music over Bluetooth, I can even control my phone from the steering wheel over bluetooth. 

You NEED to make sure your phone is connected first, once your phone is connected and you can make calls you can move to the next step. Open the MUSIC App and start playing your fav song. Once your song is playing on your phone press the HOME Button TWICE and swipe (Left to Right) until you see your volume slider, on the right you will see a AirPlay Icon (Square w/Triangle). Tap that icon and select your car, you will now hear music playing.


----------



## CruzeDFB (Mar 3, 2013)

Here are some pictures of what I was taking about. I'll post more accurate picture when I get my car back from the dealer.

















Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CruzeDFB (Mar 3, 2013)

I think I just figured out your problem while laying in bed. 

Plug your phone back into your computer and disable Disk Mode. When this mode is on your phone will show up as Mass Storage confusing MyLink. The phone does all the audio processing and streams it over to MyLink. 

This should do the trick.

Enjoy 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Tottenz (Jan 2, 2013)

I have seen the airplay but it isn't always there when in the car. And when it is, I've tried using it thinking it was the car and no luck. Ill have too look into the disk mode issue your pointing out. Ill let you all know if I get it to work! Let's hope!


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Tottenz (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm not seeing this option. Went online and it mentioned looking under preferences. Still didn't see it in there. I have iTunes 11.02 on my Mac book pro. Any help as to where this feature is?


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Jewel Red 5 (Feb 5, 2011)

CruzeDFB said:


> I think I just figured out your problem while laying in bed.
> 
> Plug your phone back into your computer and disable Disk Mode. When this mode is on your phone will show up as Mass Storage confusing MyLink. The phone does all the audio processing and streams it over to MyLink.
> 
> ...


Hi bud my car does not have my link its a 2011 LTZ 1.4 thanks for your advice will try anything at this point


----------



## CruzeDFB (Mar 3, 2013)

Hey, I'll see if I can find step by step instructions for iTunes 11


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

Here is Chevy's website that clearly advertise's the iPhone combatibility... maybe let your dealer know they can go to their own website to see... http://www.chevrolet.com/mylink-color-connected-radio-2013.html

By chance have you tried a friends iPhone in your car or your iPhone in another car. It might rule out which one is the issue.

Here is the commands, you just have to say "Phone" to use Siri 
http://gmauthority.com/blog/2011/12/here-are-the-chevy-mylink-voice-commands-youll-ever-need/http://gmauthority.com/blog/2011/12/here-are-the-chevy-mylink-voice-commands-youll-ever-need/


----------



## CruzeDFB (Mar 3, 2013)

Looks like you are stuck restoring your phone, good news is iTunes has a great backup tool. 

I would restore your phone and try again, I hope this will work.


----------



## Jewel Red 5 (Feb 5, 2011)

APCruze said:


> Here is Chevy's website that clearly advertise's the iPhone combatibility... maybe let your dealer know they can go to their own website to see... Stay Connected with Chevrolet MyLink | Chevrolet
> 
> By chance have you tried a friends iPhone in your car or your iPhone in another car. It might rule out which one is the issue.
> 
> ...


Yes tried my phone in a gmc truck and a 2013 cruze both link to my phone right away no problem so it ant the phone. I tried 2 different iPhones an ipod and a mini ipad on my 2011 cruze all did not work once in a blue moon it links my iPhone like 1 out of 30 times. Thanks guys for all your help I will still investigate more into it. Will post if something new comes up.


----------



## Tottenz (Jan 2, 2013)

Same here, doesn't work with any of my friends iPods and iPad minis and iPhones. I also don't have my link in my 2012 LT. But I was hoping the disk mode might have something to do with it. But I still can't find that option! I'm usually a tech smart kinda guy but this is killing me! 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Jewel Red 5 (Feb 5, 2011)

It has to be a software issue. Why would it work only some of the time so you know it is compatible cause it does link on rare occasions. Very frustrating too.


----------



## Jewel Red 5 (Feb 5, 2011)

Update dealer called today wants me to stop by in the morning has to check something as far as radio firmware lets see where this goes. I hope he don't say something stupid like he did last time. Quote "It's not compatible". I'll drive off with him in the car this time. Will post result.


----------

